# hoovers spillway sunday



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

me and a bud hit the spillway early sunday.
i ended up with 2 nice eyes...one was 17in and the other was 19in.  
i got them on half of a worm sitting on the bottom..
but the fish of the day was my buds catch (hes the little bro i never had)
gets this 7lb bass   
i told him ive never seen a bass that big down there...wow he put up a fight!!!
i think i was happier than he was...so we let him go.....
so needless to say i had fresh fish for din..din 
it was real nice to get out....
fish4wall
ps
rick i might be free the 3rd.
if your up to a trip let me know


----------



## irishfisherman (Jul 20, 2004)

Great going guys.... whats the level like right now in the spill way ?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish,scott.  
let me know a day or two in advance,and we'll do friday


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

the water is in great shape....not too high and not to low...
but the eyes i got early..about 7 or 8am.
the one thing is man the smell  it was almost as bad as buckeye...
in all the years ive been fishing down there its never smelled.
rick...thats cool i'll let you know...and i'll bring the bait and a treat for you "buddy" 
fish4wall


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

How is the saugeye fishing at the spillway through the winter? I always fish Deer Creek for saugeyes in the winter but would like to try someplace else this winter.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

some guys fish till ice up...but i stop fishing it late oct early nov.
and start mid march. ive never had any luck in that time...
but if the weather keeps being cool i'll start to hit it more till oct.
if anyone would like to go down let me know....
but sunday was the best eye fishing i've had for some time.
fish4wall


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I would like to meet up with ya sometime if you dont mind showing me where to fish up there. Maybe one night after work sometime, I get off at 5:00 on the south end. Let me know if you want to try for one evening next week. What do you use up there? I always use twistertails at Deer Creek.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i do my best fishing in the early morning...
about 5:30 till 11 am.
im booked up this weekend...helping the mother/father-in-law to move...
but maybe the next sunday....
let me know...i would be happy to show you.
fish4wall


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the offer, I will see what I can work out and get in touch with you next week. What are the best baits to use?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

anything live....lol
i use bassminies ,creek chubs, worms and leeches.
let me know...
fish4wall


----------



## Patriot (Apr 18, 2004)

ANYBODY would have to see at least a picture of a 7-lb Bass caught below Hoover Dam to believe that! Very few largemouth live in fast-moving waters anywhere in Ohio, particularly below dams. And you definitely didn't catch a 7-lb smallmouth below Hoover.

Your story is kinda made-up. Sorry, but that's a bit unbelieveable.


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

Boy thats a bit harsh isn't it?  
I don't know nor ever fished with fish4wall but until a person gives me reason to doubt them I'll choose to belive him.
Way to go fish4wall that is one huge bass, I'm glad you sent it on his way so maybe it will be caught another day.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

ok.....here i go....
Patriot....you dont know me i dont know you...
but to say im lying.... man thats just wrong.....
keep you option to yourself....
like i said in the post.....ive never seen a bass that big before down there be for.....and i know bass dont get that big in moving water but mother nature is always up for a surprise or two....
you seem like a guy who see the glass as half empty.....
in all the years ive been on the other site and this one ive never doubted anyones story......for one reason...
I WASNT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
get the point bonehead..... 
fish4wall


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

oh...toad
thanks
fish4wall


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

As I recall, there is a Pro by the name of Jay Yelas that won the Classic fishing some pretty fast water below a dam. Guess he didn't know  that largemouth were not supposed to be there but he caught them anyway.  I'm sure that 7#er was a surprise, but a darn nice one .


----------



## irishfisherman (Jul 20, 2004)

Way'2'GO Fish.... i'm gonna have to give that place a shot sometime soon


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

man it was a big surprise. like i said my buddy caught it. and i p%$^ myself when i saw it....  
when it got up to me it rolled and i told him. man its a big eye...
but then i got it in the net...my eyes popped out!!!!!!!!  
he was a bigin'.
thanks
fish4wall


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish,scott.since there are no pics,i'll take your word  





> Very few largemouth live in fast-moving waters anywhere in Ohio, particularly below dams.


 ed,as a bass fisherman,how can you say that?  
i've caught as many bass below dams,as i have anywhere else.


> ANYBODY would have to see at least a picture of a 7-lb Bass caught below Hoover Dam to believe that!


 here's a pic of a hoover eye that was just shy of 9 pounds.believe that?


----------



## Patriot (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm just saying, a 7lb-LARGEMOUTH from below Hoover is like a new world record in comparison to anything, seriously, think about it. In all the years I fished the Thursday-Nighters on the reservoir, I saw some 5lb+ fish brought to the scales, I caught a few of them, but never a fish 7lbs, and that's with over 50 guys workin' that water hard.

John Bennet's recent fish at almost 7lbs was outstanding, John is a friend of mine, has been for many years.

Did you weigh the fish? With what? And a picture, with something in the background to give it scale, would be awesome, plus seeing is believing, always.

I could tell you all I caught an 8-pounder there this afternoon, you gonna believe me?

You may think I'm a bonehead, I'm not, I'm a nice guy that loves to fish, just like you. But a Largemouth at 7lbs is rare from any Ohio reservoir, and a thousand-times more rare from below a small dam in Ohio, that's a fact!

If you really did catch a largemouth that big from below Hoover, congratulations, I'd be the first person to say WOW!

But don't cut me down for asking for some proof, since the odds of that are Worse than slim. Possible...Oh yeah, but on someone's word? No offense meant.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 18, 2004)

You made my point! Real nice fish by the way.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick , what did you weigh that fish with ? it looks like a 1.5# fish to me !


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

phil,are you saying i should check my scales?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Or at least put the batteries in it and put on your glasses Rick !


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL  good idea on the glasses.they spend alot more time hangin' on my shirt,than on my nose


----------



## buckeye79 (May 8, 2004)

i have seen 7lb#bass come out of hoover..the biggest onei have seen was caught on the dam rip rap at over 7#lmb..there are bass up to 10lbs in hoover i am sure...i have seen lm and sm bass over 7 at alum and am sure hoover has some trophy smallies up to 9 lbs and alum especially for the smallmouth.tournament fishing techniques dont usually produce trophy fish..not even the bassmasters..i know kevin van dam caught the state record smallie but hes a freak.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

you know Patriot i hope you never catch a big fish and not have a camera.
that way you'll have proof.....so i guess (in your eyes) i cant prove 
my buddy never caught it....
let me ask you this....do you believe in god????
theres no pics of him......
im sorry but i cant understand your way of thinking....
is it guilty till proven innocent???
just make sure you have your camera ready to get that "proof".
because if you dont...dont tell the story of your catch here....
and oh....."No offense meant"
fish4wall


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I catch largemouth all the time at Deer Creek spillway while saugeye fishing. I catch them in the middle of the winter also, seems kinda strange but they are in there.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Patiot, Where did you catch that 8 pounder anyway?


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I've fished below hoover many of times as well as alum. I've seen alot of big fish come out of both spillways. I believe there are even bigger bass down there. There is ampell amounts of bait fish and where you find ampell amounts of bait fish your going to find trophy fish. I was below Alum a few years back watching trophy muskie jump 4 feet out of the water onto the slanted concrete spillway and slidding down to feed on shad that where in to shallow of water for the muskie to swim in. Like I said, where there are ampell amounts of bait fish there are trophy fish. I believe he did catch that bass. I was down at Hargus Lake earlier in the year and saw a little girl blue gill fishing. Next thing you know a 9.5lb LM took one of the gills. It was a amazing sight.  No one had a camara but it doesn't mean it didn't happen. 

Great Fish Fish4Wall and will see you below hoover sometime.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 18, 2004)

Get a grip, man, I believe ya, for God's sake, okay? Don't be so sensitive. I didn't kill your puppy or anything.


----------



## Ray_IL (Apr 5, 2004)

*-heheh ~ kinda seems Patriot is a-catchin' alot of flack for expressin' his rightful opinion based on years of Bassin' in the local area...

-would you believe that I attained a longtime goal 3x in the last two years n' now am chasin' a 15.66 lber??   

Live n' Let Live --  *


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Man there is alawys someone thats got to spout off about size weight of fish. Hey man tell your buddy thats one heck of a fish. I might see you down there next weekend if the backs up for the walk. Got a trolling motor for my canoe, so might go hit my all time favorite farm pond for some crappie on roids.. Congrats on the fish again. I recall when I had a problem with people about size or weight of my s-eye below griggs. Its just a shame that people that have probably never caught a fish that size, so because they havent you didnt. Sad


----------



## Patriot (Apr 18, 2004)

Kid, I'm 52 years old, I've lived in Columbus all my life. I used to wade Blacklick Creek with my Dad for Rock Bass & smallies in the late 1950's, when it was all farmland. We waded Big Walnut, the Olentangy, the Scioto, South Fork of the Licking, every creek we could get to. I've fished them all, for every species.

I never stopped fishing, I just started fishing from a boat, but I still enjoy wading, especially Big Walnut, since it's close to my house. I catch real nice smallmouth, some saugeyes, and occasional largemouth & spotted bass under the 270 pool near my house.

I told you my history so you'd know I'm not just some "bonehead" as you said, to call you a "liar" as you said. I'm a fisherman, with a lot of years at it.

Without a picture, & you having no scale, how did you come up with the weight of 7lbs? Fish always look bigger than they weigh, trust me on that one, I know from tournaments. Scales don't lie.

You didn't lie, my young friend, your eyes were bigger than your scales, of which you had none.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

portions of this thread are the exact reason i don't post much about my fishing excursions.
now,here's a story about a bass my oldest brother caught some years back and if i can find the pic and get it scanned i'll post it.i'll keep it short.
this fish went in the 10lb range and was very short for one that size.a while after he dropped it off at the taxidermist he got a call from him.the taxidermist told him when he checked the fishes belly to see what it had been feeding on there was a redwing black bird in it and the bones from another bird!!!my brother even drove to the guys house just to see it.
now,there's some pretty bizarre or unusual things that happen every now and then when we get out on the water and i always enjoy hearing about them,but i'd never go as far as asking for proof.i'd just rather take someones word for it.
seeing and hearing about big fish keeps guys hoping it'll be their turn next.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with jeffmo on this one . Hearing stories of big fish is what makes this site and fishing so great . We just need to sit back and enjoy what we read even if we dont believe it . Either way , it was probably a nice fish and made a great memory for fish4wall and his buddy to have a story to tell their grandkids . So in conclusion , *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG !*


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread is closed and the one that Patriot started has been removed. PM's have been sent.TOS rules were violated in the separate thread that was removed......CATKING


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

It's to bad we have to close a thread because someone has to dought what some one post. Ed- you have been sent PM's from us about your comments and will be dealt with because of them. I understand your 52 years old and have been in this area all your life. Remember some of us have been here longer, fished longer also. Your not the oldest or the most expearenced either. If someone doesn't like something someone says, then just ignore it. Posting threats on this site will only get you banned. We won't put up with it. Sorry guys Catking is right. This thread is closed.
Guys-- please don't quit posting how you have done or what you have caught. This is your site and we want them posted. Most on here like reading how others have done. If there is a problem we WILL take care of it. This is your site use it and enjoy it.


----------

